# Kelten Kreuz



## blackfastback (28. September 2007)

Guten Tag,
ja wie der Titel schon verrät versuche ich grad ein Kelten Kreuz in meinem Photoshop CS 2 zu erzeugen. Leider hab ich da ein wenig Probleme mit.

1. Ich bekomm die Balken nicht so hin wie ich möchte. Ich würde sie gerne so wie Beim Eisernen Kreuz machen. Nur bekomm ich das irgendwie mit meinen Rechtecken net hin
http://www.ritterkreuztraeger-1939-45.de/Bilder-EK/EK1813-I-Klasse.jpg

2. Wie bekomm ich einen Kreis hin der in der mitte ein Loch hat. Quasi wie ein Dounat.

Ja das war's auch schön wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke


PS: Falls jemand ne schöne Steinstruktur wie auf diesem Bild hat (also nur die etwaige Farbe und die Steinstruktur nicht die ganzen Verzierungen) oder weiß wie ich die hinbekomme könnte er mir das auch sagen. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar Tutorials gelesen die Steinoberfläche erzeugen aber irgendwie bin ich zu dähmlich dafür

Danke nochma.


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. September 2007)

Könntest du bitte die Standardschriftart verwenden, ich war erst erschrocken 

Zeig doch mal dein bisheriges Ergebnis und ein Keltenkreuzbeispiel wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Kreis mit Loch:

Erst einmal 1 senkrechte und eine waagerechte Hilfslinie ziehen damit man immer den gleichen Mittelpunkt hat.

Mit dem Elipsenwerkzeug (1) mit der Option Formebenen (2) und "neue Formebene erstellen" (3) aus der Mitte bei gehaltener Alt+Umschalttaste den ersten Kreis ziehen.

Nun die Option "vom Pfadbereich subtrahieren" (4) aktivieren und das gleiche mit dem kleineren Kreis wiederholen.

Das Ergebnis ist dann ein großer Kreis von dem ein kleinerer Kreis abgezogen wurde.


Alex


----------



## blackfastback (29. September 2007)

Also schon ma danke für den Tipp mit dem Kreis das hab ich jetzt hin bekommen!

Mittlerweile bin ich in etwa so weit wie unten auf dem Bild zusehen.
Ich stelle mir das ganze so vor, dass das Kreuz unter dem Kreis liegt. Mir fehlt jetzt im Prinzip nur noch, wie ich die äußeren Enden des Kreuzes etwas breiter bekomme als dort wo es sich in der Mitte trifft. 

PS: Ich hab gemerkt das bei meiner oben genannten Frage die Steinoberfläche fehlt. Hier wäre sie dann.
http://www.know-library.net/images/thumb/7/73/200px-Keltischer_Grabstein.jpg


----------



## chmee (29. September 2007)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du mit der Auswahl arbeitest ?

Du erstellst eine *Rechteck-Auswahl*, dann stellst Du auf *Kreisförmig* um
und ziehst diese vom Rechteck( *[ALT]* gedrückt ) ab.
Die füllst Du mit *Stroke/Linie* (Rechtsklick auf Auswahl ).
Dann hättest Du quasi eine Seite von einem Strahl
Diese kopierst Du wiederum und spiegelst sie.

Wenn das Kreuz punktsymmetrisch ist, kannst Du auch den Fischaugeneffekt benutzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. September 2007)

Wenn ich nach der Vorlage gehe sollte das ganze ja eher so aussehen.


Alex


----------



## blackfastback (29. September 2007)

Erstmal danke euch beiden mit eure Tipps helfen mir.

Allerdings hab ich noch eine bitte an Alex. Da ich keine Ahnung hab wie du das Kreuz gemacht hast, würde ich dich bitten es mir entweder zu erklären oder es mir direkt mit 3D Effekt zu geben. Ich versuch zwar es selber zu machen, aber anscheinend stell ich mich dafür immer zu dumm an. Immer wenn ich meinen Schlagschatten und den Rest einstelle, wird das innere des Kreuzes nicht mit umgestellt oder es wird umbestellt, aber seperat und sieht dann nicht so aus als ob es zu den anderen äußeren Teilen dazu gehören würde. Und das sieht einfach nur doof aus.


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. September 2007)

Ich habe dir mal die PSD hochgeladen. Um den Effekt auf beide Objekte anzuwenden würde ich einfach beide auf eine Ebene reduzieren. Oder das ganze nur in einer Farbe erstellen. Ich habe dir das in Gruppe 2 mit reingepackt.

Wenn es einen Weg gibt die Effekte auf verschiedenfarbige "Formen" gleichzeitig anzuwenden ohne den Effekt auf eine separate Ebene zu packen würde ich den gerne erfahren. Vielleicht bin ich ja schon Betriebsblind 


Alex


----------



## blackfastback (29. September 2007)

Oh man, jetzt funktioniert es
Es war so simpel, einfach den Schlagschatten auf alle Ebenen anwenden und dann hat es endlich geklappt.

Danke nochmal

Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem Schönen Steinmuster welches diesem ähnelt.
http://www.know-library.net/images/thumb/7/73/200px-Keltischer_Grabstein.jpg
Falls also jemand weiß wie ich das hinbekomme kann er es mir gerne sagen.


----------

